# Can't Get Hitachi 20VR2B to Go in LINE INPUT Mode



## revengeonart (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm trying to get my Hitachi 20VR2B to go into line input mode (so I can play my Nintendo Wii on it), but I just can't figure out how to do so. I unfortunately do not have the original remote.

Here's a link to a PDF of the manual if it helps: HITACHI 20VR2B OPERATING MANUAL Pdf Download.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## revengeonart (Dec 23, 2012)

I should also say that I've tried every channel and none of them work.


----------



## Kefali (Nov 11, 2012)

The line input appears to go directly to the VCR, not to the TV. I don't think this TV/VCR combo is ever going to do what you want.



revengeonart said:


> I should also say that I've tried every channel and none of them work.


Well, if you can't even watch the TV channels, you might as well recycle it.


----------

